
Deploying AWS EKS on Fargate - bonobo886
http://www.beta-neil.com/posts/eks-on-fargate/
======
bonobo886
AWS launched EKS on Fargate at Re:Invent this year. I wrote a post that
explains how to spin up an EKS cluster on AWS Fargate and why I think EKS on
Fargate will be a huge benefit for companies that don't have dedicated DevOps
teams but want to modernize their deployments using a tool like Kubernetes.
Comments and suggestions appreciated.

